# hate to see this...hope everyone is o.k. !!!



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

*ADAMS TOWNSHIP, Pa. -- *Emergency officials said several people were hurt Wednesday evening when a building under construction collapsed in Adams Township, Butler County

the construction was part of a new plaza being built near Mars High School.

http://www.wpxi.com/video/27859672/index.html


----------



## siddle (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks to me via photo that a middle support of some kind gave way, and the trusses themselves look kinda "cheesy"!


----------

